
Decentralised SMTP is for the greater good – poolp.org - axiomdata316
https://poolp.org/posts/2019-12-15/decentralised-smtp-is-for-the-greater-good/
======
verdverm
How do we manage spam under this idea? What happens to email server security
maintenance?

